# Bonsteel has the flu.



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Look like red tide just north of Sebastian Inlet....:--|


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

is it confirmed? i didn't went out today, however i went out yesterday and everything seems to be fine.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Not by anyone but me and my son who were hacking and noses burning..
Looked like Brown coffee just off shore. Very misty. Must of helped bring it in. Fish were still biting.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

darn, i was gonna go out tomorrow for pompano because it's west wind. hope the west wind is going to blow it offshore.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Hope so.. that is nasty stuff.. Surfer still were surfing but coming back to the parking lot hacking and blowing there noses and using water to clear there eyes... I said "was it worth it?" 
They said "yeah great waves and worth a sore throat..."


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

REGIONAL RED TIDE SUMMARIES (November 30)

East Region: Karenia brevis, the Florida red tide organism, was detected this week alongshore between Flagler and Brevard counties with greatest impacts reported near Cocoa Beach. Medium concentrations of K. brevis were detected near the Cocoa Beach Pier and several reports of fish kills and respiratory irritation have been received from this area. Background to medium concentrations of K. brevis have also been found in portions of the Indian River Lagoon and Mosquito Lagoon (Volusia and Brevard counties). Additional samples collected alongshore between Gamble Rogers State Park (Flagler County) and New Smyrna Beach (Volusia County) contained very low to low concentrations of K. brevis. No K. brevis was detected in samples collected alongshore of St. Johns County or northern Flagler County. :--|


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i felt like i can't breath. darn it.
remember the red tide in tampa a year ago? their fisheries is still recovering until now. i hope the levels of bacteria won't go up, last report i check was about 1000-1500. i'll go to the inlet tomorrow morning and drop by bonsteel.

what a bummer.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Keep me posted on SI we were planning a trip there this week at night but not it is stinks..


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*Nothing South*

Hi Vic, Nothing south of the sebastian inlet.I was there today (wed) accept a whole lot of surffers. must come down to beat it up towards coco. Margett were hitting fiddler crabs hard,that means the drum run cant be far off.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Great news... 
How far south were you? I may just get out after all... We want a shark night from the pier or surf but want to avoid the tide....


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*south*

I was about 400 yrds. south of the south jetty,close to the first park. there is something out there about 100-130yards and i kept throwing over it and snagging on the way in and losing riggs. but also there was fish around it. dont know what it is ,mayby a small sunkin boat or something. With the west wind I was really making yardage in every heave.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Where you at the park just south with the two showers and bathrooms? No red tide? that would be great news.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

ballquest said:


> I was about 400 yrds. south of the south jetty,close to the first park. there is something out there about 100-130yards and i kept throwing over it and snagging on the way in and losing riggs. but also there was fish around it. dont know what it is ,mayby a small sunkin boat or something. With the west wind I was really making yardage in every heave.


Yup, there's a couple small wrecks out there. If you swim out there in the summer, I understand you can catch lobsters.


----------



## rickster407 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Red Tide at Bonsteel last weekend*

A group of us fished @ Bonsteel last Sunday 12/2and everyone on the beach was hacking and caughing all day. Gonna try Patrick AFB tommorrow. Any reports in that area?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Red Tide*

That cold front should have knoked it out.........
anyway planning a trip to Sebastian this mid week if anybody wants to hook up let me know looking at either wed or thur.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Jigmaster said:


> That cold front should have knoked it out.........
> anyway planning a trip to Sebastian this mid week if anybody wants to hook up let me know looking at either wed or thur.


please specify day. what time? what are we fishing for?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Jigmaster said:


> That cold front should have knoked it out.........
> anyway planning a trip to Sebastian this mid week if anybody wants to hook up let me know looking at either wed or thur.


What time of day....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bonsteel is still bad, but i saw a bunch of cars tehre this morning. sebastian is feeling it also. i was at the park after sebastian and my friend kept on coughing- so it's also there but not as bad.

so i invaded VicIII's territory, border between fort pierce and vero. I tore them up there, got 15 pompers in 2hrs. i gave 6 to my friend and some to this canadian guy who was fishing beside me who wasn't getting anything.

got a bucnh of whitings, 4 - 20-30# jacks, and 1 shark maybe 5ft that hit my pomper while i was reeling it in, the shark broke off so 5ft is just an estimate, i saw it because it jumped twice.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

What beach?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*HellRhay*



HellRhaY said:


> please specify day. what time? what are we fishing for?


Thought i would try for some Snook maybe Plugging or may bring the cast net for livie's maybe the Catwalk. looking at starting at Dark 6:30-7 tue the 11th let me know if you have 
another idea?

The Flounder and Sheepshead are wearing me out up this end, good eating- but nothing beats a Fried Snook sandwich.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Jigmaster said:


> Thought i would try for some Snook maybe Plugging or may bring the cast net for livie's maybe the Catwalk. looking at starting at Dark 6:30-7 tue the 11th let me know if you have
> another idea?
> 
> The Flounder and Sheepshead are wearing me out up this end, good eating- but nothing beats a Fried Snook sandwich.


6:30 is already dark, and that's incoming tide. high tide is around 8:30. if we go, we must be there a bit earlier.

i'll post later tonight, i'll ask the commander in chief first if i can go


----------

